# Nitecore chargers



## Hardtail1969 (6/12/16)

Hi,

Anybody have a idea what the nitecore i2/i4 and d2/d/4 chargers are selling for?

I can get hold of i4 for about R300 and d4 for about R450.



Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## igor (6/12/16)

Good price on the D4 that's the one to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/12/16)

That's dirt cheap. Buy from them ASAP as they won't be in business for long with those prices


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/12/16)

Here you go:

On sale at the moment:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/chargers/products/nitecore-digicharger-d4-battery-charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------

